# Senior Session on the Farm



## eric-holmes (Nov 16, 2010)

This boy told his mother that he did not want any senior pictures taken in a traditional studio. His is very country and I really don't think he wanted pictures at all. Of course his mother made him and she asked me to do them. Once we got going, I took a break and showed him how they were looking on the camera. It changed his whole attitude. I really got into it then. I hope I gave him what he wanted. C&C as desired but please be respectful.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice job. I really like the colours. The one in the field is so sharp and clear it almost looks like he's in a studio.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

2,3,4 have a nice quality about the lighting.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 17, 2010)

#1 & 3 are my favorites.  Anyway.. what is that on his necklace?  Whistle?  Something you use to smoke dope?  Duck caller?


----------



## Phil Holland (Nov 17, 2010)

That one stalk in front of his crotch is phallic.


----------



## David-Wayne (Nov 17, 2010)

Look great. love the compostion on #1


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work! I'm really liking #3, but I think I would have kicked down the OOF plant in front of him for a better view.


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 17, 2010)

zoogirlbc said:


> Very nice job. I really like the colours. The one in the field is so sharp and clear it almost looks like he's in a studio.


Thank you. Actually, Your aren't the first to say that. Some people says it looks fake lol.



Derrel said:


> 2,3,4 have a nice quality about the lighting.


Thank you. You and others have pushed me to use my OCF more often. These were all taken using my home made beauty dish. I tried some natural light pictures but they just didn't compare to the OCF pictures.



Schwettylens said:


> #1 & 3 are my favorites.  Anyway.. what is that on his necklace?  Whistle?  Something you use to smoke dope?  Duck caller?


Thank you. I really like #1. It is a duck call necklace. I kind of think it is his "thing". 



Phil Holland said:


> That one stalk in front of his crotch is phallic.


Good call. Is this better?








David-Wayne said:


> Look great. love the compostion on #1


Thank you very much.



RauschPhotography said:


> Nice work! I'm really liking #3, but I think I would have kicked down the OOF plant in front of him for a better view.


I have some others of those. I'lll have a look. Thanks you.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 17, 2010)

I think that last one (blue shirt) is pretty nice.  Very nice lighting.

Did you consider a bit of vignette... at least at the bottom?

-Pete


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 17, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> I think that last one (blue shirt) is pretty nice.  Very nice lighting.
> 
> Did you consider a bit of vignette... at least at the bottom?
> 
> -Pete


Thank you. I always forget about vignetting. I will look into that.


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 17, 2010)

Here are two vignette edits. Better or worse?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the edited dock and pond version, and yes, the edited version of him standing in the field of what I think is sorghum looks better without the visual *overlap* mentioned. Homemade beauty dish,eh??? Looks pretty good, has a nice lighting quality about it! I had no idea you had a homemade beauty dish.


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, check out my thread about it. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum-photo-gallery/209820-beauty-dish-2-a.html


----------



## phiya (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm digging that beauty dish... I can't wait to get my hands on some things to make one.  The pics turned out really nice.

Does it seem like that dish has high build quality and is nicer than the average cheap-o $60-$80 dish?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

You managed to create a very nice, "illustrative" type of lighting, you converted a negative,resistant client into a willing, enthusiastic client, made him happy, made his mom happy, and in general pulled this assignment off with aplomb. Congratulations!


----------



## ghache (Nov 17, 2010)

Really nice stuff!


----------



## ghache (Nov 17, 2010)

Here a proof that the 18-105mm VR kit lens is not that bad as people might think.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Actually, the 18-105 VR lens acquits itself QUITE well...it's on par or slightly better than the Canon 24-105-L series zoom in some internet-based tests I linked to a few weeks back. I bought an 18-105 and my wife snagged it as "her lens" within a couple of weeks.
Modern zoom lenses are actually AMAZING compared to the junk we had in the 1980's...these new designs, new ways of making aspherical elements using moulded plastics and with newer grinding methods, etc,etc, have made these wide-ratio zoom lenses MUCH, much better than some old-timers seem to understand. For lighter-duty, careful uses, these newer, wide-ratio zoom lenses are pretty good!


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## den9 (Nov 18, 2010)

number 3 looks like it could be from a clothing ad

it would of been funny if he packed some tobacco behind his lip


----------



## anel (Nov 19, 2010)

are these all natural lighting ? were you using any flashes, reflectors?


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 22, 2010)

anel said:


> are these all natural lighting ? were you using any flashes, reflectors?


Sorry for my delayed reply. I have been out of town. All of these were shot using a homemade beauty dish. There is a link at the bottom of the first page.


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 22, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You managed to create a very nice, "illustrative" type of lighting, you converted a negative,resistant client into a willing, enthusiastic client, made him happy, made his mom happy, and in general pulled this assignment off with aplomb. Congratulations!



Agreed 

Now to check out your beauty dish... :mrgreen:


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 25, 2010)

Phil Holland said:


> That one stalk in front of his crotch is phallic.


 
Why you ckng out his crotch perv? thats gay...


----------

